# Kubota b2650



## ffcblower (Oct 31, 2011)

I am currently using a b2650 with Kubota’s 63” front blower and a rear blade to clear 105 driveways at 2 HOAs. I downsized from a 84hp skidsteer with high flow blower to the tractor when I was only doing one HOA with 50 driveways. We have a 72” annual average but there’s always some garbage snow to rain storms where the backblade makes things much easier.
The second HOA I picked up this year is a three minute drive at 12mph and has larger more irregular driveways (read as innefficiant with current setup). 
So now the question:
Will this tractor run a 74” Normand hybrid?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Not well.

Normand says recommended PTO power 25 hp.

Kubota claims 19.5

As long as you go slow enough so you don’t drag down the RPM it will blow snow.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

ffcblower said:


> I am currently using a b2650 with Kubota's 63" front blower and a rear blade to clear 105 driveways at 2 HOAs. I downsized from a 84hp skidsteer with high flow blower to the tractor when I was only doing one HOA with 50 driveways. We have a 72" annual average but there's always some garbage snow to rain storms where the backblade makes things much easier.
> The second HOA I picked up this year is a three minute drive at 12mph and has larger more irregular driveways (read as innefficiant with current setup).
> So now the question:
> Will this tractor run a 74" Normand hybrid?


Wow 105 driveways. I wouldn't change a thing. 900 lbs blower that far back could you even pick it up.


----------



## ffcblower (Oct 31, 2011)

2 feet out from lift point it’s rated for 1600lbs. I don’t think lifting is the issue, in just curious if it would be worth the money to have one fluid motion of clearing. I’m already moving slow with the front mount blower because it’s pushing towards garage doors and tends to leave large piles if I don’t.
The machine is 30 of 60 months paid for so I’m deciding wether to ride it out or upgrade.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

ya i s


ffcblower said:


> 2 feet out from lift point it's rated for 1600lbs. I don't think lifting is the issue, in just curious if it would be worth the money to have one fluid motion of clearing. I'm already moving slow with the front mount blower because it's pushing towards garage doors and tends to leave large piles if I don't.
> The machine is 30 of 60 months paid for so I'm deciding wether to ride it out or upgrade.


ya i seen those lifting number, but the blower center of mass is probably 3 feet from the lifting point. plus wet snow that stick to the inside of the blower and on top will add up.

Pronovost recomment 35 pto HP for a 74 inches professional blower. you should look something like a PUMA inverted serie blower, much lighter, 500 ish lbs, it has smaller fan and auger, will be much easier to run on your tractor.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

ffcblower said:


> 2 feet out from lift point it's rated for 1600lbs. I don't think lifting is the issue, in just curious if it would be worth the money to have one fluid motion of clearing. I'm already moving slow with the front mount blower because it's pushing towards garage doors and tends to leave large piles if I don't.
> The machine is 30 of 60 months paid for so I'm deciding wether to ride it out or upgrade.


I know it depends on the depth of the snow, but wouldn't it be quicker and more efficient to back up to each garage and drag the snow down to the road with the back blade, and then use the blower to get rid of the pile? Wouldn't have a need for a new blower if you can do that I'd think


----------



## ffcblower (Oct 31, 2011)

The back blade spills off too much at the new HOA. Long irregular drives make it too slow. It was a great sized tractor for the one HOA with smaller drives. Maybe it’s time for a new rig.


----------



## boutch (Aug 3, 2015)

I Just saw This on FB. Bilodeau snow blower are making hybrid 48 to 68 inches for kubota B serie and john deere 2 and 3 series.


----------



## bluejlandscaper (Mar 2, 2008)

Why not add a bigger back blade, maybe 7' or 8'. Just add some 18-24" end plates. I use that system on a 28hp NH tractor. Works fine with snow less than 1'. Three pulls and your average drive is done. Much cheaper than that inverted blower.


----------



## ffcblower (Oct 31, 2011)

bluejlandscaper said:


> Why not add a bigger back blade, maybe 7' or 8'. Just add some 18-24" end plates. I use that system on a 28hp NH tractor. Works fine with snow less than 1'. Three pulls and your average drive is done. Much cheaper than that inverted blower.


That was my plan, to fabricate some end plates on an angle for containment. I agree, that's a much cheaper route. But I'm also not thrilled with the front blower for the $7,xxx.00 dollar price tag. My idea originally was a compact maneuverable tractor with no emissions would give a good roi.


----------



## ffcblower (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Boutch! I saw you or another member bought bilideau from lack of availability of other brands. That is great to know


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

I had a Tuffline high capacity scraper. I used it to pull out parking spots at a condo with a Kubota L5740. I believe they are available in7ft and 8 ft. If I recall it was not that expensive so I would look into one before trying to fabricate one myself.


----------



## ffcblower (Oct 31, 2011)

As much as I enjoy spending money on a good product, I did buy a welder for reasons like this. On a side note; at least where I’m located, dealers and info in general is scarce on ‘good & innovative’ snow equipment. I see so many great tools coming out of Canada but no one around here knows anything about them.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

So I have a similar situation. We have 2 Kubotas, a b7610 (24hp) 50" front blower, and a b3350(33hp) 63" front blower. We have a front blade for both tractors too. Bought a 72" rear blade first for the 7610. Personally I don't like how much wider it is compared to the front blade(60") or especially the blower (50"). If an operator isn't paying attention, very easy to scrape a car as you pass by it too closely. Also, the rear blade has a lot of spillage. This winter I chose the 3350 over the 2650 for the extra power to more easily run the 63" blower. It's about the same width/power rating as the 7610 and 50". I went with a 60" box blade for the new tractor. It's the same width as the front blower and narrower than the 72" front blade so it's safer around obstacles. It also gold's the snow great. We use the Tractors on separate properties but for the same thing, pulling out driveways then blowing them off.

The larger inverted blower will be too heavy and require more power than your 2650 has. You will probably have a hard time in deeper snow compared to an L series with much larger tires. I would look at a grand L series. To save moeny and continue using your existing tractor, do what we do and fo through and quickly open each driveway so people can get out, then go back after all opened and clean up everything nicely.


----------

